# How about Sheepshead Gigging?



## frayedknot

I have to say I must be hard up to want to go and gig Sheepshead right now. I normally like to eat them fresh but hard to clean and they have to be big. I candy bar the meat and cut out all the red meat. What do yall think. I have 2 stainless welded all thread gig heads that I think will stand up for a night of convict stickin. Anyone been seeing any? I might get lucky and find a few flounders that have made their way back in early.

Let Me Know What Yall Think.


----------



## billin

Don't think it's legal but may be wrong


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

I have always gigged them......hope it's legal. Years back I was told mullet, flounder, and sheephead were the only legal fish to gig.


----------



## Faithnfishin

If you see any flounder let us know! Let me know how the sheep head gigging goes too, not sure how that works.


----------



## CurDog

State reg.s only say No "Snatching". And no treble hooks. Kinda odd though. How ya gonna measure him before you gig him?
 
"H a v e s t p r o h b i t e d b y o r w i t h t h e u s e o f any m u t i p l e h o o k i n 
c o n j c t i o n w i t h l i v e o r d e a d n a t u al b a i t" .​


----------



## fulish850

gigging sheephead is legal , i shoot them wit a bow all the time on sikes one day i had a warden hangout with me for 30 mins till i shot one , all he did was mesured it an wrote it down on a pad he had


----------



## Tkiller

its legal, i also shoot and gig them. its a lot of fun and they taste good.:thumbup:


----------



## Saltfisher

Here's one my friend got one day!


----------



## appleguy

Yes it's legal. But I'm sure it want be for long as soon as someone reads this thread.


----------



## kritzzz

Yep... Legal ... ya can gig the mullet, sheepshead and flounder .... But ya better gig the sheepshead sideway's or ya will more than likely bend them Stainless gigs..... Have some Serious Stainless Gigs that have been bent many of times..

Goodluck!:yes:


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

I'm working on a gig right now that has seven inch tines. The smaller gigs will only spear halfway through the fish because they are usually upright in the water as opposed to a flounder that is laying flat. You will lose several fish with a small gig if you do try it. We were hitting docks today sight fishing for reds and ran across several small structures between piers that were holding donkeys in just a couple of feet of water. I'll post pics when I do weld up the gig. I hope to try it out this week.


----------

